
Happiness Hack – Remember what happened good today - ConnectHappines
http://myhappiness.io/hacks/#2
======
robabbott
This is good advice. After 26 years of working in this field under stress that
makes an air traffic controller look like a librarian, it has finally taken a
big toll on me.

Take the advice. Please.

~~~
ConnectHappines
Been there. After 30 years in the corporate world, there is clearly not enough
focus on what went well. We always seem to be moving on to the next challenge
and thinking about everything that went wrong.

------
trhaynes
The design/layout/idea reminds me of [http://goodui.org](http://goodui.org).
It would be cool to have a little picture/diagram for each hack.

~~~
ConnectHappines
Great minds think alike? Good idea on the diagrams. We are looking for a good
project based designer.

------
dcope
Thanks for sharing these. The 'hacks' so far seem pretty beneficial and I'm
planning on trying them.

~~~
ConnectHappines
Thanks. Glad they are helpful.

------
tool
I'd be happier if your weekly subscription field overlay didn't take 1/3 of my
iPhones screen.

